# New homes needed in North West



## Magenta (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi all

I've got 3 cats that need to be rehomed as we're emigrating to Malaysia and can't take them with us 

Fudge and Clooney are sisters, both 13 and need to be kept together.

Jasper is 4 and can go on his own as he bullies Fudge and I like for her to spend the rest of her days in peace! Besides, I think he'd be far better behaved on his own 

Fudge









Clooney









Jasper









Thanks for looking


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hello, have you found homes for them yet?


----------



## Magenta (Feb 24, 2009)

yes thanks, Jasper went to a friend of a friend in the Cotswalds and Fudge & Clooney went together to a friend in London

thanks for asking


----------

